# Alpha 3 Progress



## killdashnine (Oct 18, 2011)

Lots of movement on the Google Project Page...

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/updates/list


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

And also a new Alpha4 milestone to look forward too.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

This is for CM7?

Nevermind, I see that it is now.

Woot!


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Issue 526 is the best.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Issue 526 is the best.


Had to be a troll. Please, let it be a troll.


----------



## thealb (Oct 19, 2011)

Pretty funny. Too bad the devs have to spend time filtering stuff like this out of the bug tracker. Mildly amusing though.


----------



## killdashnine (Oct 18, 2011)

All Alpha 3 issues resolved... Release incoming?!

per http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/list?can=2&q=&sort=milestone&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Milestone%20Owner%20Summary


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

killdashnine said:


> All Alpha 3 issues resolved... Release incoming?!
> 
> per http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/list?can=2&q=&sort=milestone&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Milestone%20Owner%20Summary


Interesting, issue 75 was just marked fixed, that was the last open issue for Alpha 3 until about a half hour ago.

Looks like they should be ready to start making some RC builds for alpha 3...wonder if the SOD fix is new, or the same as the released kernel fix we've had....


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

killdashnine said:


> All Alpha 3 issues resolved... Release incoming?!
> 
> per http://code.google.c...Owner%20Summary


Ooh! I'm all atwitter


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

This is exciting


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Really excited about the backing store for the Webkit scrolling! According to Anandtech, this is what Samsung uses to improve scrolling on galaxy S phones.

Honeycomb/ICS come with this feauture by default, but its still good to have it now in gingerbread while we wait for ICS









From Anandtech:



> A backing store is what makes iOS' browser so smooth, and you can see it render into the texture (or if you overscroll beyond the render, where it hasn't yet) with those little grey rectangles. Render into a big texture, and then it's a relatively _free_ GPU operation to transform and clip that texture when a user scrolls around the page, though zooming will require a re-draw. Until Android 3.x, however, the stock Android browser hasn't had a backing store, which is why translating around feels choppy. As a result, it has been the burden of OEMs to make their browsers feel snappy by incorporating their own backing stores. HTC works with Qualcomm to bring an appropriate level of smoothness to their devices, I already mentioned Android 3.x has one (which will no doubt carry over to Ice Cream Sandwich), and Samsung again has one this go-around in SGS2 just like they did with the original SGS.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

zunairryk said:


> Really excited about the backing store for the Webkit scrolling! According to Anandtech, this is what Samsung uses to improve scrolling on galaxy S phones.
> 
> Honeycomb/ICS come with this feauture by default, but its still good to have it now in gingerbread while we wait for ICS
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that info...


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

touchscreen sensitivity relegated to alpha4









typing and gaming on TP will remain incredibly difficult


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I have no typing issues, use Swype and it works as well on the TP as on my phone...

Not a gamer, so can't speak to that.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

ive had no issues with sensitivity, not sure what the fuss is about.


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> ive had no issues with sensitivity, not sure what the fuss is about.


It's extremely minor. EXTREMELY. When your'e in Opera Mobile and you try to press+hold to select a link, the screen will sometimes shake. This happens because the touchscreen is trying to choose between 2 touchpoints and keeps bouncing back and forth between the two, hence the shaking. Like I said, it's a very minor issue and something I could live with.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

nexus14 said:


> It's extremely minor. EXTREMELY. When your'e in Opera Mobile and you try to press+hold to select a link, the screen will sometimes shake. This happens because the touchscreen is trying to choose between 2 touchpoints and keeps bouncing back and forth between the two, hence the shaking. Like I said, it's a very minor issue and something I could live with.


I think i have noticed that issue in the game shawdowgun. Not a huge deal, but would like to see it fixed some day


----------



## waruna (Oct 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Interesting, issue 75 was just marked fixed, that was the last open issue for Alpha 3 until about a half hour ago.
> 
> Looks like they should be ready to start making some RC builds for alpha 3...wonder if the SOD fix is new, or the same as the released kernel fix we've had....


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha3cyanogenmod-touchpad/


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

Updated alpha 3 and did not notice any improve on scrolling. Is there a setting to enable it?



zunairryk said:


> Really excited about the backing store for the Webkit scrolling! According to Anandtech, this is what Samsung uses to improve scrolling on galaxy S phones.
> 
> Honeycomb/ICS come with this feauture by default, but its still good to have it now in gingerbread while we wait for ICS
> 
> ...


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

nexus14 said:


> It's extremely minor. EXTREMELY. When your'e in Opera Mobile and you try to press+hold to select a link, the screen will sometimes shake. This happens because the touchscreen is trying to choose between 2 touchpoints and keeps bouncing back and forth between the two, hence the shaking. Like I said, it's a very minor issue and something I could live with.


Really? I've found that especially for FPS games, sometimes my character would turn 180 degrees in an instant because of the way I sequenced how my two fingers tapped on the screen. In Gun Bros, it's also quite jittery and sometimes doesn't register my taps at all. And actually I can't touch-type at all because although the keyboard would graphically register my taps, maybe only 25% of my taps would actually result in a letter being inserted. The only way I can type is to do it very methodically -- one-letter-at-a-time.

I can show a video of this if you'd like. I do have a screen protector on but I know it's not an issue because I was having zero trouble in WebOS.

Oh well. Going to install A3 anyways. Despite touchscreen sensitivity, android is still the best thing that's happened to my touchpad. As you said -- it's minor enough for me to live with (and I guess the fact that gaming doesn't work well just convinces me to do more work!) Viva CM7!


----------

